# Client Vs Server operating system?



## bspkumar (Jul 15, 2008)

What is the difference between client OS and server OS 

Can we install exchange server in a OS which is designed for home use like windows 95,windows xp home...etc


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

No, Exchange is only for Windows 2003 and 2008 Server.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

A server allows centralized administration of users, group, shares, etc. It also has the ability to run DNS, DHCP, Routing and Remote Access, etc. Windows XP, Windows 98, etc., are all for home use and does not come with these capabilities.


----------

